# hermetic filter (outside the house)



## leonardo mata (May 1, 2008)

hi!!! this is the filter of my 250 US gal tank... i use this sistem becose is cheap here in costa rica, first i put it next to the tank, but it do´sent look good... so we got an crazy idea!!!! Lets take it out of the house!!!




























and then!!!





































its very cool, now its in the garden, and my mom have a lot of plants!!! ist dificult to see it!!! 8) i hope you like it!!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Now, THAT"S A FILTER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

+1!

Very nice. Wish my filter was outside.  . Do you have a full tank shot so we can see the overall outline?


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

man that thing is HUGE! do you think you could translate the 1-7 so we can see what it is??


----------



## leonardo mata (May 1, 2008)

*mmm!!!*

welll 1-7 are parts of PVC conduct... nothing special, in the inside of the "bazooka", i used rocks and common canister media... 
im gonna take some pictures for you to of the  full tank!!!


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

what pump did you use??


----------



## leonardo mata (May 1, 2008)

*mmm*

its a hagen and move 2700 liters by hour...


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

wow that filter looks like it would be such a pain to clean... ... BUT AWSOME


----------

